
Steps Outside the Comfortable Facade of the We - stockkid
https://sungwoncho.io/steps-outside-comfortable-facade-of-we/
======
stockkid
This article is about how single-person founders/makers pretend to be a part
of large teams.

I think startups and products should be more personal, and solo founders are
well poised to do just that.

